# [Heisec] 78 Updates zum nächsten Oracle Patchday



## Newsfeed (16 Juli 2011)

Allein 13 Lücken in Oracles Datenbank-Server soll der Patchday am nächsten Dienstag beheben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

